
Thousands of security flaws found on UK government websites - sahin-boydas
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2197453-thousands-of-security-flaws-found-on-uk-government-websites/
======
sahin-boydas
[https://github.com/tg12/MappingGovUKDomains](https://github.com/tg12/MappingGovUKDomains)

